# how do you make a wanna bee?



## dendrobatesrule (Aug 30, 2008)

hi i was just wondering how you make a wanna bee i know how to make a bumble bee but that is it could i get some help please: victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Woma, Pastel and Spider.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> Woma, Pastel and Spider.


yep... dont like it tho, looks like a seriously washed out bee...


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

jesus that actually is a stupid name for a morph hahahaha


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

DazedLewis said:


> jesus that actually is a stupid name for a morph hahahaha


just like the "Fried" (fire x pied), hope to god they dont use THAT !!!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I always thought it was posting a lot about your normals and saying they have hidden traits...


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

alan1 said:


> just like the "Fried" (fire x pied), hope to god they dont use THAT !!!


lmao, just sounds STUPID xD

"wanna take a look at my fried balls?"


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

DazedLewis said:


> lmao, just sounds STUPID xD
> 
> "wanna take a look at my fried balls?"


kinda.....


----------

